# red potatoes red inside?



## swollen tongue (Mar 9, 2006)

grew red pontiacs and the inside of a lot of them have red streaks in the white meat inside of them. Is this normal or doing something wrong here? otherwise they are great potatoes.


----------



## harrisjnet (Jul 13, 2006)

Totally normal.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

that actually sounds pretty cool. do the red streaks remain after the taters are cooked or do they disappear?


----------



## Suburbanhmstedr (Mar 18, 2006)

A small "warning" -- I grew purple 'taters for a few years, they were dark purple on the outside, and purple/white marbled on the inside. Very pretty for scalloped potatoes, fries, etc, but don't make the mistake of mashing them! Ewww. Looked like something had died....greyish, purpleish mess. Ugh.


----------



## swollen tongue (Mar 9, 2006)

the red streaks stay after they are cooked.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

I grew cranberry red? potatoes last year from SSE they were really red inside great sellers at the market.


----------

